

AT&T Reshapes Itself As a Smartphone Carrier - coglethorpe
http://gigaom.com/2009/05/15/att-reshapes-itself-as-a-smartphone-carrier/

======
swolchok
Interesting -- I was contemplating a blog post that claimed that data plans
weren't going to get really affordable (and thus be ubiquitous) for 3-5 years.
Guess it would've been wrong.

